# Bearded Men - Are They Hot or Are They Not?



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I say bearded men are totally attractive and I've got the pictures to back that up. 

http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/collections/gallery/3398/the-best-and-worst-movie-posters-of-the-summer#photo2 

Ladies, what say you? Are beards sexy or not?


----------



## employedslacker (Jan 3, 2011)

Full long beards or beards going down the neck meeting with the chest hair...not so much. But scruffy/short beards I love. My boyfriend has a scruffy beard and I love it and he keeps it looking clean (trimmed) so that's even better.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

It all depends.  I have seen photos of DH w/beard.  I like him clean shaven much better.  Other men. . .wowsa!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess this thread is perhaps more for ladies. But I always kept small neatly trimmed beard.  I have never shaved completely.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't know about all bearded men, but _this_ bearded man is totally hot.

(I couldn't even _type_ that with a straight face -- though I did type it with a face largely covered by mostly gray whiskers.)


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

Being a man, I guess my opinion is a little irrelevant. But would it be safe to say it depends on the man?


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hot if George Clooneys face is under it.  Otherwise not.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

5 o'clock shadow is nice, but anything more than stubble is not hot.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I like the short, stubbly ones. When my husband grew one . . . mmm (he won a beard contest with it). But it had to go. Every time he kissed me, his mustache tickled my nose and made me sneeze—not sexy, lol. But in theory, yeah, facial hair on men is hot.


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

It depends on the style of beard.  A neatly trimmed beard on the right face is nice.  But those where the guy isn't shaving because he's too lazy to lift a razor, well no!  My husband had a beard for a while and even though it was a full beard it was clean and well kept and I loved it.


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yeah!!!! Especially if it is Maksim Shmerkovskiy from Dancing with the Stars!!!! HOT, HOT, HOT! LOL.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

99.9% of the time -- not.

Dave Annable -- *NOT!*


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I shaved my beard earlier this year, and then promptly acquired a girlfriend. So in my case, the empirical evidence would support the hypothesis that I am indeed hotter without the beard.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

susan67 said:


> Oh yeah!!!! Especially if it is Maksim Shmerkovskiy from Dancing with the Stars!!!! HOT, HOT, HOT! LOL.


That's exactly what I was about to write. I think Maks is absolutely gorgeous with his very short beard. His looks better than any other that I can recall. (It doesn't hurt that I've been very impressed with him this season, given the humor and sensitivity that he's shown toward Kirstie Alley.) And he is, in his own words, "sex on a stick."


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Harris Channing said:


> It depends on the style of beard. A neatly trimmed beard on the right face is nice.


I totally agree. I love a short, carefully shaped beard (like my hubby's) or even just some sexy stubble. But a Gimli-the-dwarf style beard? Not a turn on.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

If your name is Gerard Butler yes, if not, no go


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

I think my hobo beard is very attractive.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Trim and neat is fine, mountain-man-style is not. (Though a week's worth of vacation laziness is okay too.)

Not crazy about_ just _mustaches.

One other thing: depending on the style, a beard can make a man's lips more noticeable. So if someone has thin, clenched lips (or really chapped or otherwise not particularly attractive ones), that feature is _accented _by a beard, not hidden.

Same goes for chins. If someone thinks that a beard will hide a double chin, or the lack of a chin, guess again....


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

For me (as a gay man) I've got to say no, they're a turn off. A little stubble I can handle, but a beard, no.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

The hubby and I have an agreement: I don't grow out my bangs, and he doesn't shave off his (neatly trimmed) goatee.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

For the most part it's a big, fat NO!  Blech.  Ew.

A bit of stubble can be very attractive on the right man (Gerard Butler, oh yes!), but a beard, no.  And a mustache?  Even worse!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It completely depends on the man.

And the beard.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

For Thor, they did screentests with and without the beard.. the actor was too babyfaced without, so they had him keep it.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

In my oh so humble opinion   he does look pretty tasty in a beard.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

My wife thinks so.










Last time I shaved it she made me grow it back.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


>


Which face are we looking at, Steve?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

My husband wore a mustache all through college and it was one of the reasons I fell for him! (Well, his personality carried more weight, but stll - great mustache!) Then he grew a short chin beard about 10 years and I thought that combo looked great on his face. 

Seven years go we took a family trip to Hawaii. In preparation for snorkling, he shaved it all off. At the same time his glasses broke, and the eye doctor put his lenses into a pair of thick plastic frames that looked really goofy, until a new set of frames could be ordered.  I remember sitting beside him on the plane, repeatedly glancing over and jerking with shock because he looked so unrecognizable!  It took me a LONG time to gt used to his "new face." 

This spring he got a bad cold and was off work for almost a week. He felt too sick to shave, and once he got better he decided he had such a good start he would go ahead and grow out his beard and mustache. I love it - just as sexy as it was before, just a bit grayer!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Atunah said:


> If your name is Gerard Butler yes, if not, no go


Ooh, Gerard Butler is a great example of a man who looks good with a bit of scruff.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Ooh, Gerard Butler is a great example of a man who looks good with a bit of scruff.


Word!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My bearded, mustachioed man is!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Just like all things in life, a beard on a man is sexy in moderation. Grizzly Adams is not attractive, nor is this guy:









Dh has a goatee, which looks good on him. I don't like it when he shaves it off (which he does when he has a job interview or just to tick me off). Some men look better in facial hair than others. Several of my brothers still can't grow a beard, despite being in their 20s and 30s.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

A beard does get a little hot in the summer months.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

ZZ Top, no.  Gerard Butler... yes please!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe it's because they're science geeks, and science geeks are sexy in their own special way... I give you Jamie and Adam of _Mythbusters_:


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

This thread makes me sad.

And then happy.
Then sad.
Happy.
Sad.
Sad.
Sad.
Happy.
Sad.
Happy.

Dang, maybe I'll just shave it half off.  When's that going to become stylish - have one half of your face with a beard, and the other half without?


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Totally depends on the man and the beard.  Interestingly, I think I dated a guy once with a beard and another with a mustache.  The beard looked okay on him, though not hot, and didn't do anything texture-wise, either.  Mustache boy - it looked like shite on him plus it tickled.  That said, I will freely admit that there are certain Hollywood guy that make beards look hot.  I will also say that for me a clean-shaven guy is the biggest turn-on around


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a big fan of mustaches either. In most guys they start looking like some 70's corny leftover.  

My mother on the other hand lurves them mustache boys. Her 2 favorite males are Freddie Mercury and Tom Selleck.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

I have proudly worn a beard and mustache for 12 out of the last 13 years and I have not had one word of criticism. I have however been roundly referred to as resembling a serial killer when I chose to participate in Movember a couple of years ago and shaved both my beard and mustache clean off. 

I was relegated to the couch for a week.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I once persuaded my husband to shave away his beard so I could see what his face looked like under there. We both took one look at his clean-shaven face and quickly agreed the beard needed to return as quickly as possible. He thinks he looks too boyish without it.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry, but is this thread about bearded men or Gerard Butler?


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

It depends on the face, but I mostly prefer bearded men.  For the almost 40 years Intinst and I have been married, he has worn a beard the majority of the time.  The last time he was clean shaven (2004) I requested he grow the beard back.  He keeps it neatly trimmed and just looks more distinguished with the beard.

I don't like a really scruffy, thin, scraggly beard nor do I care much for just a soul patch.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Okay, what is a soul patch?


This......ugly


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

NapCat, you couldn't have picked a better example!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My DH is one of those guys that has a baby face.. He'll be 50 this Sept.. and clean-shaven he looks MAXIMUM of 35. 

Wellll.. except for the whole going bald thing rofl. I actually have more grey than he does, but I also have more hair period.

Back to the shave thing.. When he was a Marine.. well ya know the Adolf Hitler mustache? yeah.. that's all I knew the first 10 years I knew him.. We were in Japan when he shaved it off the first time.. He was 37, and holy cow! No one believed that he was 10 years older than me at that point. he keeps it off now.and he doesn't act nearly 50 either.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


>


Now imagine that together with The Hat....









(Luv, hope it's okay that I borrowed your photobucket link from the Wedding Thread!)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Here's my idea of a hot guy with a beard......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

swolf said:


> This thread makes me sad.


swolf, if you look anything like your avatar pic, the beard looks fine! Keep it!


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> And just because this thread needs more visuals....


This is the exception I make. Because THIS is HAWT! Not every man can pull it off, though.

And soul patches are gross. That is all.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice exception Shea.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, Dara, I am a firm believer in exceptions to every rule.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I think, they are hot. Unless they don't take care of their beard.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

What a topic.....  it happens to be a great answer
to a developing double chin!!!!!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Huh. I kinda like Billy Ray Cyrus's soul patch. Clearly I've spent far too many hours watching _Hannah Montana_ with my daughter.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm with the ones of you who hate soul patches. I have yet to see one that doesn't give me the creeps. There's a reason that they cause this reaction in me, but I'm not going to go there.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a common mistake to assume that a beard makes you hot.  Actually beards act as a kind of insulation and keep your face pleasantly cool in warm weather.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

NapCat said:


> This......ugly


Technically, I think that's a soul patch with a 'stache. Totally agree that it's not aesthetically appealing, though.


----------

